# Perfectly cleaned closing down!



## Johnyb (Feb 5, 2018)

30% off everything and free delivery over £40. no code needed

Just got some angel wax enigma for £126 delivered 

Not sure why its closing, seems a shame.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Very limited products , mediocre site.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Shame as I've visited this place a couple of times, they do have limited stock and it's located in the corner of a warehouse which appears to do other things, was nice to occasionally go and pick some stuff up though 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Does that 30% just bring pricing inline with a good search on google for products, sadly i do think thats the main reason of the closure. 

Most reseller will require 60 to 70 % profit to keep afloat and having pop up shops in it for the fun will kill off the main players. 

Sad times


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Ste T said:


> Does that 30% just bring pricing inline with a good search on google for products, sadly i do think thats the main reason of the closure.
> 
> Most reseller will require 60 to 70 % profit to keep afloat and having pop up shops in it for the fun will kill off the main players.
> 
> Sad times


Most brands stipulate that to sell their products this is the agreed RRP they should all use, so if anyone is selling more than that it is to generate extra money.

It also worth stating that despite what many people think, retailers selling the 'premium' type brands are running at less than 30% margin (and thats not across the entire range, some products are less than that) so you have to sell huge volumes to make (proper) money at it

David at Perfectly Cleaned has been selling for a long time including eBay and Amazon and the range was one of the biggest out their - its thinned down vastly now of course due to closure!


----------



## Johnyb (Feb 5, 2018)

Ste T said:


> Does that 30% just bring pricing inline with a good search on google for products, sadly i do think thats the main reason of the closure.
> 
> Most reseller will require 60 to 70 % profit to keep afloat and having pop up shops in it for the fun will kill off the main players.
> 
> Sad times


I'm not sure but I've been waiting for the price to drop on Angel wax enigma and I've never seen it cheaper than this so it's a good deal for me. Not sure about the other stuff


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Sad to hear they are closing down as I get most my products from them on their eBay shop.

Andy.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

It's a real shame, but not a surprise to me.

I live about 6 miles away and visited once, bought some stuff and they gave me good prices. Since then, they didn't seem to have enough of what I wanted in stock to make an order and my emails got very short replies.

Unfortunately, although I live so close, I start work before them and finish after, so need to be on annual leave to visit the store.

It was/is a business within a business, so I doubt anybody will be losing their job which is nice.


----------



## Top Banana (Oct 26, 2010)

They have been bought by Apollo gardening ltd, the owners felt that had achieved what they set out to do,whatever that means.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

By looking at the name of the owners they seem to be polish or something like that,they probably earned enough to have a good life back home & I bet they haven’t paid a penny tax.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Tyrefitter said:


> By looking at the name of the owners they seem to be polish or something like that,they probably earned enough to have a good life back home & I bet they haven't paid a penny tax.


Are you looking at Perfectly Cleaned LTD?


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

The one that’s on eBay has the same address as the one on here so I’m guessing yes.With the surname Laschke.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Tyrefitter said:


> By looking at the name of the owners they seem to be polish or something like that,they probably earned enough to have a good life back home & I bet they haven't paid a penny tax.


This is hilarious and so far from the case

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Brian1612 said:


> This is hilarious
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


But probably true,,they need to get home before 31st


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

Tyrefitter said:


> By looking at the name of the owners they seem to be polish or something like that,they probably earned enough to have a good life back home & I bet they haven't paid a penny tax.


WOW...... What an absolute douche you are


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Tyrefitter said:


> By looking at the name of the owners they seem to be polish or something like that,they probably earned enough to have a good life back home & I bet they haven't paid a penny tax.




Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Tyrefitter said:


> By looking at the name of the owners they seem to be polish or something like that,they probably earned enough to have a good life back home & I bet they haven't paid a penny tax.


So did you vote leave or remain?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

aslettd said:


> WOW...... What an absolute douche you are


Agreed, 100%

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I've used them, always had good service, no problems whatsoever.


Always sad to see companies closing.

Harry


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

westerman said:


> I've used them, always had good service, no problems whatsoever.
> 
> Always sad to see companies closing.
> 
> Harry


Same, used them a few times. Always a shame to see a good one go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

I have dealt with David @ Perfectly Cleaned on a number of occasions and he's a very savvy businessman, I'm sure there's a good reason for his decision to sell and he'll have future plans in place.

Alex


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

I only discovered Perfectly Cleaned this year and as they are literally a 5 minute drive from where I work I've always collected my orders, in fact I collected there last pot of Anglewax Fifth Element this morning for £77 (felt like I'd mugged him at that price) and as for David being Polish (not that that would matter), is a nonsense.

From my point of view being so close was very useful although the stock has been dwindling of late obviously explained by the forthcoming closure.

I for one will be sorry to see them go.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Do you work in Bromsgrove Bruce?


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Cyclonetog said:


> Do you work in Bromsgrove Bruce?


Yes just on the Morrisons island on the A38 up Buntsford park Road just shy of 20 years now.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Inkberrow for me, live in Droitwich, so it's been really frustrating driving past the Hanbury road just outside of Perfectly Cleaned opening hours.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

EliteCarCare said:


> I have dealt with David @ Perfectly Cleaned on a number of occasions and he's a very savvy businessman, I'm sure there's a good reason for his decision to sell and he'll have future plans in place.
> 
> Alex


Hopefully he will relaunch in a more consumer friendly location and environment, sorry to see them close if permanent.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

David Laschke General Manager - Manor Fireside at Apollo Gardening Ltd
David Charles Laschke - British • Secretary (Perfectly Cleaned) • Born in Nov 1968

The name Laschke is of German origin. Hope he never booked that flight to Poland


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Always got too quality service from this company,.Products delivered next day,even in the busy months such as December and the postage rates were reasonable.Shame to see it go.


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

That’s a real shame, a company that gave a **** about the industry:-(


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Prestige car care shop said:


> That's a real shame, a company that gave a **** about the industry:-(


but would shoot the new comes down in a heart beat! :thumb:

take PB, AB or ECC they put more effort into there own businesses rather than finding the next bit of gossip on others!! that's what keeps them trading.


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Ste T said:


> but would shoot the new comes down in a heart beat! :thumb:
> 
> take PB, AB or ECC they put more effort into there own businesses rather than finding the next bit of gossip on others!! that's what keeps them trading.


tbh i haven't seen that sort of post from David, the only comments iv seen personally where on a detail group where he was being helpful to the person asking the question. It seems honest and helpful advise. However i came off some of these facebook group due to extremely disrespectful comments and brand bashing. It's not something i personally want to be anywhere near :thumb:


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Prestige car care shop said:


> i came off some of these facebook group due to extremely disrespectful comments and brand bashing. It's not something i personally want to be anywhere near :thumb:


I've done exactly the same. If it can be bought in Halfords they're not interested, and if the wax costs less than £30 it's cheap rubbish.


----------



## soren40 (Apr 28, 2019)

Steve_6R said:


> I've done exactly the same. If it can be bought in Halfords they're not interested, and if the wax costs less than £30 it's cheap rubbish.


Yeah I find a lot of people just want to criticise just for the sake of it. Most important thing for me is if the person using whatever they use are happy then all good. Personally I believe you get what you pay for but that's just me, each to there own.


----------



## 2157R (Mar 19, 2012)

I purposely went out of my way to avoid buying from this company because the owner spent an extraordinary amount of time belittling potential customers & picking arguments on forums instead of concentrating on running his business.

I've never understood self employed people that go out of their way to insult their customers. My friend's dad used to do this in.his shop. He went out of business too.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

to relight an old thread what where their DA's like? the DA12880?

branded by them but i assume a main branded re-branded?


----------

